# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  52 amantes de pepe carrol

## magicpotter8

¿Para que nivel esta hecho este libro?
Un principiante casi nivel medio lo podria comprar? Esque la compra es muy arriesgada (60 euros)

----------


## malcolm

Un intermedio - avanzado sería lo mejor.

----------


## Juantb

Desde luego para nivel medio no es, yo lo tengo hace tiempo, llevaré haciendo cartomagia como 6 años y las veces que lo he cogido al final he desistido, así que yo que tu buscaría algun otro libro.

----------


## rufus

Nivel muy alto. Preparar un juego de ese libro a alguien con nivel le puede llevar meses.

----------


## renard

Yo no lo tengo porque me han dicho que es para magos muy avanzados,pero sera por libros comprate uno donde puedas aprovechar todo su partido,no se que nivel tienes pero si no es muy alto espera un poco ya llegara.un saludo

----------


## francirco

Yo me esperaría un poco. Llevo estudiandolo un par de años y es un hueso duro de roer. Los efectos que muestra son preciosos, pero para hacerlos bien requiere mucha dedicación y estudio. 

Paciencia

----------


## Adrian Gómez

Pues yo pienso que es para un nivel avanzado sino es que muy avanzado, solo ponte a pensar de quien es ese maginifico libro, tal vez se pueda llegar a pensar que sea de nivel medio lo que viene ahí porque en las manos del gran pepe los juegos que trae el libro no se ven tan dificiles ya que el los hace con tanta soltura y muy quitado de la pena pero la verdad es que las apariencias engañan, yo que tu me esperaba unos cuantos años más.

----------


## S. Alexander

Nivel muy avanzado, un juego de ahí lleva muchíiiiisimo trabajo preparárselo.

*Sin embargo*, si no es para aprender juegos, sino para historia, técnica y teoría (osea, aprendizaje que se refleja en lo personal), *lo recomiendo muchísimo.* Viene cómo comenzó Pepe, algunos viajes que hizo con Tamariz y Juan Antón, circulares de la Escuela Mágica de Madrid, relatos de FISM en los que aparecen Kaps, Slydini... Luego artículos teóricos sobre la presentación, viene la mnemónica "fallida" de Pepe y sus propiedades...

*Vamos*, si lo que buscas es aprender juegos y juegos, este no es tu libro. Si lo que deseas es formarte como mago en historia y teoría, el 52 amantes aporta mucho, sobretodo en lo que es el concepto de presentación y dramagia.

Yo, qué queréis que os diga, lo veo *básico* para alguien que pretende ser buen mago.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## magicpotter8

Bueno ************* me he mirado el truco que mas me ansiaba, el suit apparition, tampoco es tan dificil como muchos magos aseguran. Lo se hacer todo pero me falta dominar como se sacan el 7 y el 8, si alguien sabe como se llama esta tecnica me podria decir su nombre.Es cuando se queda cara arriba entre dos montones la carta elegida.Gracias.
Por cierto, le he echado una ojeada y me lo compro 100% seguro, explicación perfecta.

----------


## renard

Pues bravo, Magicpotter8. Con 16años ya sabes hacer el suit apparition y sólo llevas un año en la cartomagia. Encima no te parece difícil,qué envidia; yo llevo bastantes más años que tu y no sé hacerlo.CHAPEAU.

----------


## luis_bcn

una cosa es saber hacerlo y otra cosa muy pero que muy distinta es saber transmitir toda la magia que tiene ese juego,yo lo hacia y deje de hacerlo porque no transmitia nada de nada ,si la gente alucinaba pero no tanto como merece el juego,dentro de unos años quien sabe si podre transmitir mas ,pero como carrol haciendo el juego ninguno

----------


## renard

Exacto estoy con Luis de verdad crees que puedes hacerlo cuando solo llevas 1año en cartomagia?No quiero dudar de tu palabra pero me cuesta mucho creerlo.Mi mensaje anterior era ironia claro.

----------


## luis_bcn

te aconsejo que no te lo compres ,se va a quedar en una estanteria cogiendo polvo, asi esta el mio ,es de mucho nivel ,mas del que te imaginas ,yo no lo vendo porque espero algun dia poder estudiarlo ,osea que si te lo quieres comprar para guardartelo por si se agotan y no sacan mas tiradas vale ,pero si es para estudiarlo ahora que solo llevas un año no lo hagas .
un saludo

----------


## luis_bcn

buenas de nuevo ,acabo de ver tus videos de youtube y sinceramente te queda muchisimo por aprender antes que el libro de carrol ,tambien te pido  porfavor que no has el suit ,ya nos lo agradeceras dentro de un tiempo ,empieza a practicar poco a poco las bases desde el principio,no corras ,todo llegara .
un saludo

----------


## pK90

Renard. Chapeau!! Estoy contigo. Yo tengo el libro y como muchos han dicho. Lo tengo aun arrimado esperando a que un día me vea con la suficiente técnica como para poder empezar a estudiar los juegos que hay dentro. Un día de estos... lo haré. Por lo demás aun sigo con la Gec y el monedas in crescendo.

----------


## Edo Sánchez

> una cosa es saber hacerlo y otra cosa muy pero que muy distinta es saber transmitir toda la magia que tiene ese juego,yo lo hacia y deje de hacerlo porque no transmitia nada de nada ,si la gente alucinaba pero no tanto como merece el juego,dentro de unos años quien sabe si podre transmitir mas ,pero como carrol haciendo el juego ninguno


Muy bien dicho Luis, sabias palabras..

----------


## magicpotter8

Bueno el libro me lo compraré por tenerlo por si acaso se agota o lo que sea, ya que es único. El truco me sale asi por encima, hay un par de cartas (7 y 8) que tendré que mejorar, lo otro si que me sale pero leyendome primero la explicacion, osease que habrá que tener paciencia, es imposible que salga a la primera.
Y en cuanto a mi cuenta en youtube, la mayoría los improviso al momento, osea que ni los ensayo ni nada antes de hacerlos para youtube mas que nada porque no tengo absolutamente nada de tiempo. Ahora a partir de junio, que tengo vacaciones (merecidas y con una ansia de que lleguen) me comprare el GEC y el 52 amantes me los estudiaré y los vídeos que suba en youtube me los ensayaré hasta la perfección (osea como tiene que ser). Aunque tampoco los hago tan mal los de youtube, hay usuarios que te cansan y no saben mas que mezclar, mezclar, y decir que mezclan y hacer publicidad, 10 minutos para un truco que yo haría en 2 (el joseluislopito ese menudo cansino). También de aquí a junio subire el the card´s expert, el 10 cortes exactos, el wow mejor hecho y alguno más si saco tiempo.

----------


## luis_bcn

ni a la 100 ni a la 200 !!! no tengas prisa por apenderlo,si no tienes tiempo no grabes juegos ,da igual que halla magos peores  eso no significa que tu tambien lo estes haciendo mal ( me refiero a que no cuelgues nada que no esta bien hecho y si lo cuelgas lo penes en sin clasificar y lo pones en el foro para que te demos nuestra opinion en que mejorar ) pero no publico.
respecto a lo que dices de que hay gente que se tira 10 minutos para hacer un juego que tu harias en 2 no significa nada ,a lo mejor yo lo hago en 1 y no por eso es mejor que el de 10 ,no se trata de a ver quien tarda menos, si no en transmitir mucha magia ( el tiempo da lo mismo  ,mientras el publico no se aburra y de eso nos ocupamos nosotros ) 
yo llevo tres años y medio dandole fuerte a la baraja  y cada dia me doy cuenta de que este arte es ir poco a poco ,si te gusta no te cansaras de el y iras paso a paso ,si vas rapido y no tienes paciencia te agobiaras .
un abrazo

----------


## S. Alexander

De verdad, pero qué afán por colgar churros en internet... ¿qué tipo de orgullo os otorga tener colgado un dibujo que se hecho con 25 años que parece hecho por un niño de 6? Pues el mismo os debería aportar colgar cosas que "canten". Parece que esque lo necesitáis, caramba -.-

----------


## joepc

Viendo tu forma de afrontar la magia, mas que el 523 amantes, te hace falta La Magia de Ascanio Volumen 1, y aprender lo que es de verdad la magia.

----------


## S. Alexander

Potter, de verdad te lo digo, desde el corazón, es posible que ames a Tamariz con todas tus fuerzas, que le idolatres, que te encantaría ser él, me parece requetequetegenial. Pero no puedes seguir cometiendo el *crimen* que estás cometiendo en Youtube... a no ser que seas mudo y carezcas de movimientos propios como una piedrecilla, por favor, usa tu propia voz y gestos... de verdad, verás cómo acabas mejorando mucho mucho mucho y te conviertes en Tamariz un día, va, porfi, por todos nosotros  :Wink1:

----------


## isaac87

Para mi uno de los juegos que mas me gusta ver, Incauto y tramposo. :D   Ya que estamos hablando de este magnifico libro porque no mencionar uno de sus grandes y bonitos juegos.

----------


## b12jose

Bueno, comentas que estás con el suit y que técnicamente te parece cuanto menos asequible, ya que dices que tienes problemas con las apariciones de la 7 y la 8, te comentaré que yo estoy preparando una pequeña versión, ya que no es el juego en si, pero me baso en la idea de "encontrar" un palo elegido para contar una historia sobre una clase de teatro que ha marcado mi vida de "actor"(por así decirlo, digamos que fue el nacimiento de mi yo actor). 

He estado estudiando el juego, y si bien de primeras el juego puede parecer sencillo nada más lejos de la realidad, tiene mucha, muchísima miga por detrás, el juego sin ritmo carecerá de toda la magia, parecerá simplemente que vas sacando cartas sin más ... y el juego es mucho más que eso... muchísimo más. No me considero un experto en cartomagia, llevo demasiado poco tiempo en este bello arte, pero los dos años que llevo intentando empaparme de esto me hacen saber que no es sólo dominar unas técnicas de manos y yasta, y este juego puede ser un claro ejemplo de esto, de que no sólo de habilidad vive el mago.

En cuanto a lo dicho en el último comentario por Sergio tiene más razón que un santo, y es más creo que es mucho más difícil "copiar" los gestos de otro mientras se oye su voz que interpretar el juego por ti mismo.

Un saludo, y espero que no te moleste mi comentario

----------


## magicpotter8

ok. s.Alexander me volveré a grabar haciéndolo de nuevo y un poco mas ensayado y borraré el de la voz de tamariz, intentaré que sea para este finde. O cuando vea que lo tenga superensayado. En cuanto a lo de los trucos de los 10 minutos de algunos usuarios me refería a aquellos que son cansinos que no transmiten practicamente nada y que se acaba el video y te has quedado igual o sin saber lo que te querian hacer, es verdad que existen juegos de esa duracion como uno de pepe carrol con cubiletes y eso si que es magia!

----------


## S. Alexander

Gracias magicpotter8, menos mal que eres de los pocos que se dejan aconsejar y rectificar, seguro que creces como un mago fuerte y no te vuelves a torcer por caminos que no llevan a magia de verdad =)

----------


## darigp

Yo que tu haría caso a joepc y me leería "La magia de Ascanio" volumen 1 de 3. Por una parte aprenderás bastante sobre como estudiar magia, como avanzar como mejorar tu presentación y tu técnica. Pero lo mas importante es que empieces a ver todo esto como una disciplina en la que tienes que mantener un alto nivel de autocrítica antes de presentar nada al público. Piensa que aprender un juego es:

1- Practicar todas las técnicas aisladas hasta que salgan perfectas,

2- Hay que articularlas todas para poder hacer el juego de un tirón, sin romper el ritmo.

3- Hecho esto hay que armonizarlo con la charla, es sorprendente como algo que haces con los ojos cerrados sin problemas cuando estás solo y sin hablar se vuelve complicadísimo cuando estás rodeado de agente y hablándoles.

Cuando creas que lo anterior esta de sobra dominado ( Yo lo practico entre dos semanas y unos pocos meses según el tiempo que tenga al dia) es la hora de revisar lo aprendido...

4- Lo ideal es grabarte en una webcam mientras realizas el juego completo, con charla y todo aunque en su defecto puedes usar un espejo. Grabate tres o cuatro veces seguidas. Grábate también sin la charla y primeros planos de los pases.

5- Verás al grabarte que no queda la cosa tan bien. Es posible incluso que tengas que volver a leer las técnicas o el juego. Verás que muchas veces queda mal que tengas las cartas en la mano todo el tiempo o que te giras y tapas la baraja (lo que hace parecer que estás haciendo algo en un momento en que no haces nada).

6- Una vez corregidos esos defectos es hora de revisar el resto de tu presentación ¿Es amena o aburrida? ¿Se te oye bien?
¿Se hace demasiado larga? ¿Haces demasiadas pausas o no dejas digerir el efecto? ¿Están todas las acciones justificadas? Lee lo que puedas sobre paréntesis anticontraste, cobertura y otros conceptos teóricos y lo entenderás.

7- Vuelvo a grabarme para ver si me convence y si es así lo presento a la familia. Entonces queda el seguir practicando ante mas gente para terminar de pulirlo.

Te cuento todo esto para intentar hacerte ver que es preferible empezar con juegos mas sencillos, a ser posible automáticos. Podrás prepararlos centrándote en la presentación sin preocuparte por los fallos técnicos. Cuando tengas dos o tres automáticos empieza con otros juegos que incluyan cada uno una o dos técnicas básicas y domina esas técnicas en el contexto de esos juegos. 

A mi me ha costado casí un año darme cuenta de todo esto, espero que te sirva de algo y recuerda que el que mucho abarca poco aprieta.

Un saludo

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Una consulta sin animo de ofender pero los videos tuyos imitando a Tamariz son en animo de broma o son de verdad? si son en broma no entiendo el chiste y ssi es en serio pues que falta de identidad y que falta de personalidad hombre... una lastima.

----------


## magoadrian

Oye y si cerramos el tema con la conclusión de la pregunta que es que el libro es de autor admirable con juegos casi imposibles pero a la vez nos enseña cual es el tejado de la magia, por lo tanto nos motiva a seguir adelante para que algún día cumplamos nuestro sueno de ser los nuevos carrols tamarizes y ascanios. Así en el momento que podamos realizar dichos juegos, podremos decir la famosa frase: Esto es magia! 
A parte de que el libro no lo olvidemos tiene su parte teórica e histórica sobre anécdotas del gran Pepe y en cuanto a los vídeos de Youtube de magicpoter no creo que ese fuera el tema y me parece normal que intente imitar a tamariz ya que nosotros también actuamos, volvemos a la infancia


Continuo con mi mensaje afirmando de nuevo que actuamos para que nuestro publico disfrute y la mejor manera es que el publico vea en nosotros que somos la nueva generación de tamarizes que les hagan disfrutar por mucho tiempo

----------


## S. Alexander

Magoadrian, por experiencia te digo que yo no quiero formar parte de una generación de tamarices (toma, y lo digo yo). No me gusta ser como es otra persona, y si todos somos tamarices somos todos iguales... y yo me siento mal... ¿a que no quieres que me sienta mal? xD

----------


## magoadrian

no me referia a que todos fueramos identicos a el alexander era que la gente quiere que seamos divertidos como ellos creando presentaciones guays  entretenidas, no quieren algo soso. Ejemplo real: yo haciendo el siempre 6 con el dialogo de tamariz a mis amigos (puse el dialogo de tamariz porque me lo acababa de comprar y habia visto el truco 1000 veces en youtube entonces el dialogo me lo se) = aplauso merecido. En otra ocasion hice el rey escapista,, de p+++ madre (perdon por la expresion), y aunque sea mas complicado de presentar me lo curré un monton recopilando diferentes versiones y no convencio tanto, me dijeron "que buena esa!, pero el de las 6 cartas fue mejor". 

Esto no lo digo yo lo dicen los profanos, por lo tanto mi sueño esque la gente me diga que soy el mejor porque lo sea, antes que ser un mago bueno pero del monton. Acabaré siendo el del segundo tipo seguramente, pero mi sueño siempre sera el tener el ego de tamariz. 
Estoy pensando en editar ya un libro de teoría: Filosofía del magoAdrián jajajaj (si alguien lo quiere son 1000 euros, viene con autografo y dedicatoria y oye que es el primer libro impreso por mi), (seguro que la gente lo compraria enseguida sin en vez de magoadrian pusiera tamariz)

----------


## S. Alexander

Copiar charlas no es el camino para ser el mejor. Aprender por qué funcionan esas charlas y las que uno mismo inventa no, ese sí es el camino. Tamariz no nació estrella, se hizo, estudió, no existía Youtube... vamos, por lo que yo sé y he experimentado, copiar charlas es quedarse precisamente bajo la sombra de a quién se la estás copiando. Uno mismo se limita a no ser jamás *alguien* en la magia, sino ser *otro del montón que sigue la sombra del Gran Mago Fulanito*. ¿O crees que eres el único que va a intentar seguir al *Gran Mago Fulanito*?

Comprarían el libro (jeje, muy gracioso =P) si pusiera Tamariz *porque* él se lo curró, aprendió, estudió, experimentó... que yo sepa no copió. Hacer juegos de otros presentados por uno mismo no es copiar, y si los versionas menos aún. Yo creo que el método es estudiar por qué funciona lo que funciona y aprender a potenciarlo. No tiene *ninguna gracia* (al menos para mí) coger el trabajo de otro y presentarlo. ¿Por qué? Porque entonces, tu trabajo qué es, ¿saber copiar? ¿Qué mérito tiene eso? El Gran Brujo del Norte tenía copias por todas partes, y sin embargo destacó El Gran Brujo del Norte. Dünninger (creo que se llamaba así) también era archicopiado. Y las damiselas chorreaban por Dünninger, al resto ni se los conoce.

Y como gran final: El público *no quiere que seamos divertidos.* Nosotros lo que ofrecemos es un espectáculo. Dime dónde está la gracia del nuevo espectáculo de Anthony Blake, y sin embargo, la gente va y le admira (hay quien no, por supuesto, como en todo). ¡Y sin ser gracioso! En un espectáculo de magia se busca asombro, se busca ver que ocurre lo imposible, bien humorísticamente, bien bellamente, o con mucho misterio y seriedad, de forma pseudo-científica...

Pero vamos, es mi humilde opinión... (y la de los autores que llevo 3 años estudiando).

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: Ah, y el método para que el público profano te reconozca como un gran mago es que *cuando seas un gran mago para los magos, salgas por la TV*. ¿Ejemplos? Tamariz, Jorge Blass, Jandro, Inés, Yunke, Blake, Luis de Matos, Copperfield... Magos que son la *releche bendita* y no son, digamos, "famosos" (salvo quizá en sus localidades), un montón enorme. Y fíjate, *son la requeteleche y te puedes morir con cada juego o técnica que te hagan.* 

La cuestión es cuál es tu objetivo: Ser conocido, hacer buena magia, ser conocido y hacer buena magia... y depende del objetivo debes seguir un camino, otro, o los dos.

----------


## Mag Marches

Si caminas por las pisadas de tu maestro, nunca le adelantaras.

----------


## darigp

Creo que el tema se está desviando sensiblemente de su cauce. Me parece muy interesante el tema sobre copiar durante el aprendizaje y creo que incluso merecería su propio post.

Yo, personalmente veo lógico y comprensible el copiar cuando estás empezando, y desde luego muchos autores también lo ven así. De hecho en La magia de Ascanio pag 172 hay un fragmento de una entrevista en la que Tamariz le pregunta a Ascanio si es lógico copiar en la primera fase de aprendizaje a lo que el le responde que si, cosa que Tamariz también comparte.

A mi me parece muy bueno al principio intentar aprender a hacer los juegos como lo hacen tus magos favoritos. En cierta forma te hace recorrer el mismo camino que ellos y tropezarte con las mismas dificultades. Posteriormente intentas adaptar los juegos a tu estilo, cambias algún pase, el ritmo, te reinventas la charla....Cuando haces todo eso empiezas a darte cuenta de porque tu mago favorito lo hace como lo hace, te das cuenta que ese pase que se te ve a el no al reirse en ese momento o hacer algún gag, como el pase que querías cambiar resulta ser mas sospechoso que el original...vamos, que vas comprendiendo porque unas cosas se hacen de una manera y no de otra.

Un ejemplo de lo que me refiero es el proceso que seguí con la guitarra y el ukelele. Primero aprendes las técnicas aisladamente (ritmo, notas, acordes, arpegios, escalas) y cuando ya las dominas aisladamente las combinas en canciones que conoces. Al principio las interpretas como las conoces, como se las has escuchado a tus modelos (yo aun sigo dando saltos en plan Angus cuando toco ACDC) y según las dominas aprendes mas y mas. Mas adelante empiezas a versionarlas y a componer tus propios temas. Al final resulta que te has empapado de un montón de influencias y lo que queda es algo distinto, es tu música, pero probablemente no habrías llegado a ella sin haberte empapado antes del trabajo de grandes artistas y haberlos imitado 1000 veces. Es algo parecido a cuando Einstein afirmo que había visto mas lejos que otros hombres pero porque se alzo sobre los hombros de gigantes.

Lo importante no es no copiar sino mas bien aprender de ese proceso de copia. Mas adelante cuando hayas ganado mas confianza y tengas inquietud por desarrollar tu propia personalidad mágica ya empezarás a plantearte no solo no copiar los juegos sino desarrollar los tuyos propios. No creo que a estás alturas y con lo poco que llevas debas preocuparte mucho por lo de no copiar. 

P.D.Eso si, nunca te atribuyas el mérito de alguien a quien copies y no cuelgues vídeos que al no estar bien afinados puedan revelar los secretos de tus magos favoritos.

----------


## Mag Marches

Yo estoy de acuerdo en que cuando empiezas, pues copies lo que ves de tus magos favoritos, pero no más de ahí, en algún momento tendrás que adaptarlo a tu estilo, respecto a lo que has dicho de la música (yo también toco la guitarra), yo e visto grupos en escena por ejemplo, tocando sweet child o'mine, de guns n roses, copiada copiadita, hasta la más mínima nota y sin ninguna señal de estilo propio. Y de la misma manera puede pasar con la magia. Cuando empiezas si que puedes copiar, pero en algún momento tendrás que añadir tus toques personales y empezar a mostrar personalidad propia.

----------


## S. Alexander

> no me referia a que todos fueramos identicos a el alexander era que la gente quiere que seamos divertidos como ellos creando presentaciones guays  entretenidas, no quieren algo soso. Ejemplo real: yo haciendo el siempre 6 con el dialogo de tamariz a mis amigos (puse el dialogo de tamariz porque me lo acababa de comprar y habia visto el truco 1000 veces en youtube entonces el dialogo me lo se) = aplauso merecido. En otra ocasion hice el rey escapista,, de p+++ madre (perdon por la expresion), y aunque sea mas complicado de presentar me lo curré un monton recopilando diferentes versiones y no convencio tanto, me dijeron "que buena esa!, pero el de las 6 cartas fue mejor". 
> 
> Esto no lo digo yo lo dicen los profanos, por lo tanto mi sueño esque la gente me diga que soy el mejor porque lo sea, antes que ser un mago bueno pero del monton. Acabaré siendo el del segundo tipo seguramente, pero mi sueño siempre sera el tener el ego de tamariz. 
> Estoy pensando en editar ya un libro de teoría: Filosofía del magoAdrián jajajaj (si alguien lo quiere son 1000 euros, viene con autografo y dedicatoria y oye que es el primer libro impreso por mi), (seguro que la gente lo compraria enseguida sin en vez de magoadrian pusiera tamariz)


Cito de nuevo a magoadrian porque me parece importante señalar que mi respuesta iba para lo que me parece que está diciendo: hay que copiar a los grandes maestros para ser un gran mago para los profanos. No en la fase de aprendizaje sino durante todo el rato.

No creo que ninguno de nosotros haya empezado con sus propias charlas y juegos, es impensable, en todas las artes hay que empezar aplicando conocimientos ya aplicados por otros y de ahí se adquiere experiencia. Empiezas "copiando", pero si te dedicas a copiar a partir de la fase de introducción a la magia y no te dedicas a desarrollarte mediante el estudio y la experiencia práctica, sino sólo a copiar, no conseguirás ser un gran mago de ninguna manera (creo, vamos), sino un leve y efímero reflejo de quien ha obtenido el verdadero éxito.

Con lo que habéis dicho sobre el aprendizaje, por tanto, lo comparto.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: Como espero respuesta (me encanta hablar de magia), desearía que algún amabilísimo moderador cortase el hilo (sin hacer hilo roto y recompuesto, ¿eh?) y nos pusiese en discusión sobre el ilusionismo o algo ^^

Iban, I miss you...

----------


## magoadrian

Mag Marches creo que has dado en el clavo. Nadie nace sabiendo (excepto Tamariz, pero eso es sobrenatural: este no es paso del mito al logos como decia Platón es al reves los logos creen ahora en el mito!! ) (menuda rallada mental me he echo yo solo pero esque estoy estudiando a este filosofo en filosofia y son 20 paginas... me he quedado un poco tonto despues de estudiarme eso jjajaj). Por cierto leeros el mito de la caverna, llegareis a la idea de bien... esta muy interesante xd.

Tenemos que dejarnos inspirar por los grandes, para saber cual es el camino para llegar a ser grande. EL maestro no impone sus conocimientos sobre el discipulo (como creen los sofistas), el maestro le ayuda a conocer la idea de bien(conocimiento), que es la verdad sobre verdades, mediante la dialectica: ironia (reconocer errores) y mayeutica (llegar al conocimiento). Por eso la cartomagia se aprende con libros y no con DVDs porque sino solo copiariamos lo que nos impone el maestro y mediante el libro nos ayudan a alcanzar el conocimiento

----------


## magoadrian

bueno digo que he abierto un nuevo tema sobre esta ultima discusion que estabamos teniendo en foro general sobre magia e ilusionismo

----------


## Mag Marches

> Nadie nace sabiendo (excepto Tamariz, pero eso es sobrenatural: este no es paso del mito al logos como decia Platón es al reves los logos creen ahora en el mito!! )


Compañero, siento decirte que por mucho que te guste Tamariz, sigue siendo un simple mortal.

En cuanto a lo que tenemos que dejarnos inspirar por los grandes, yo no estoy de acuerdo del todo, un pintor por ejemplo dice, me e inspirado en picasso, porque en su cuadro lo ha echo con un estilo parecido al de picasso. Si por ejemplo tu te inspiras en Tamariz, que harás, en lugar de tocar un violín tocaras una guitarra invisible?

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Creo que se estan mezclando las cosas. Una cosa es tomar inspiracion de un mago para llevar a cabo una presentacion , lo que a mi gusto no tiene nada de malo , tambien es natural que alguien copie o se inspire en charlas del mago de su preferencia para presentar un juego, incluso podria llegar a ser aceptable que alguien que recien esta empezando en esto copie tanto la charla como el juego sin variaciones . Pero lo que no me cabe en la cabeza y realmente es la primera vez que lo veo en el tiempo que llevo es que alguien haga un juego, mientras le pone play a la voz del mismo tamariz para llevar a cabo su juego, eso perdonenme pero es algo tan absurdo y tan falto de identidad que no cabe bajo ningun analisis serio. Sencillamente impresentable..

----------


## magoadrian

Se puede hacer magia de 1000 formas. Eso no incumple ninguna ley como magos, lo que es impresentable es que se de destripen trucos por mucho que la gente lo solicite por el simple hecho de no querer pagar a los autores. Por cierto para informacion de todos los videos de dicho usuario han sido eliminados, supongo que se lo currara y a muchos de vosotros se os dara un patada en la boca cuando volvais lo veais

----------


## S. Alexander

magoadrian, no sé en qué tono estás escribiendo lo de "se os dará un patada en la boca cuando volvais lo veais", pero aparte de estar mal escrito, creo que incita a la violencia. Por favor, cálmate, no veo motivo para ponerse tan brusco.

Según mi opinión y basándome en su biografía, Tamariz no nació sabiendo nada. Tampoco Helder Guimaraes. Te sugiero que estudies ambas biografías y veas cuándo y cómo empiezan a hacer magia. Si lo haces entenderás por qué incluyo a Helder.

Sobre lo de magicpotter y su canal, yo mismo me escribí privados con él para hacerle comprender que no estaba bien, lo comprendió al instante y me pasó un vídeo hablando él. Por desgracia, llevaba puestos unos cascos y estaba copiando la charla según la oía, aunque ya no exactamente con las mismas palabras. *Espero* que vaya mejorando y se convierta en un buen mago, pero aunque así sea, no se me dará ninguna patada en la boca porque es mi deseo que no sea así, sería más bien *como un beso en la boca* ver que 1 de entre un millón ha rectificado para bien.

Y sobre lo de copiar, yo de todo lo que llevo leído en libros de magia he sacado las siguientes conclusiones:

- Copiar al principio es normal, durante la fase de aprendizaje.
- Copiar después de la fase de aprendizaje no tiene ningún mérito. No copiar juegos, sino realizarlos incluso con la misma charla.
- Para ser un buen mago hay que estudiar, saber por qué las cosas funcionan cuando funcionan. El estudio de la missdirection, el timing, cómo comunicarse con el público (5 puntos mágicos), cómo ocultar el secreto ya no técnicamente sino de forma mental (vía mágica, paréntesis de olvido, etc).

Y basándome en mi propia vida, no sé si a todo el mundo le pasa o solo a mí, pero todos somos influídos por la gente que nos rodea, y además hay un montón de personas parecidísimas. Mi profesor de historia anglonorteamericana habla y se expresa *exactamente igual* que Jorge Blass. Si cierro los ojos, es él quien me está dando la clase. Y seguro que ni conoce a Jorge Blass.
Y encuanto a la influencia, lo que he dicho que no sé si me pasa a mí solo o también al resto de personas, es que "se nos pegan cosas del resto de personas que nos rodean". Lo veo normal, ya que nos formamos desde que somos unos bebés mediante la copia de nuestro alrededor. Aprendemos a hablar el idioma en el que nos hablan, aprendemos expresiones que oímos y nos gustan, aprendemos a hacer unas cosas sí y otras no y, en esas cosas que aprendemos a hacer, siempre tenemos influencia de otras personas que ya lo hacen. Por ejemplo en magia, los que somos tamaricianos nos ha influído un montón Tamariz, directa o indirectamente, pero esque también me ha influído Woody en ciertas cosas, compañeros míos de Toledo, Figueiredo, Copperfield, e incluso gente que ni es maga, como puede ser mi profesor de mitología con su entonación a la hora de hablar (fuera de escena)... ¡yo qué sé!
En definitiva, los puntos que he puesto anteriormente es lo que yo he sacado en claro de libros de Canuto, de Moliné, de Tamariz, Ciuró, Ascanio... y creo que no están equivocados, firmemente.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: Entiéndase "la fase de aprendizaje" como el periodo de meses o años en el que nos estamos introduciendo en la magia. Aprender, lo hacemos desde que empezamos hasta que, desgraciadamente, nos morimos. Y perdonad la expresión, pero mira que me j*de tenerme que morir y no poder seguir aprendiendo e investigando. Parkinson, alzheimer, senilidad... y darme cuenta de que ya no puedo continuar... me aterra. Me di cuenta de esto al oír hablar a Tamariz en un vídeo sobre la de cosas que le quedan por hacer, algo que le llevaría centenas realizar y estudiar y que en realidad jamás podría acabarlo... Insisto, me aterra.

----------


## magoadrian

S.ALexander te doy toda la razon, en cuanto a tu teoria. Por cierto la frase iba en sentido figurado me referia a que iba a callar muchas bocas (esque no me salia esa frase cuando escribi el mensaje).
Por cierto te he dejado un privado

----------


## ElMagoRodri

yo tengo un compañero que sin haber leido el canuto ni nada por el estilo, se lo compro, y los juegos del libro qee le vi hacer están bastante bien.

----------


## Magnano

No es recomendable, pero nadie ha dicho que no se pueda hacer... Solo necesita práctica y perfeccionamiento mediante el estudio riguroso de los detalles que puedan tener los juegos.

----------


## Ravenous

E inventarse sobre la marcha ciertas técnicas, si no las ha aprendido antes.

----------


## Danielflow

JEjjeje que gracioso....ese libro tiene muchísima enjundia!!!yo prácticamente hago 0 de cartomagia, sin embargo me compré el libro y lo tengo ahí, forrado, como una autentica joya...resulta que me compre el libro porque me encanta Pepe Carrol, y para descubrir un poco todo..empezé a leer sus páginas...y me quedé atónito con lo que allí estaba reflejado...

Pag. 14, prácticamente el comienzo..                                                                                        Navidades del 77
dice pepe que "una mañana le despierta una llamada de teléfono, es Armando de Miguel le dice don Armando que ha convencido al dueño de un pub en Salamanca"
resulta que al clavar el cincel me doy de morros con un tyranosaurio...ese pub, era el Rojo&Negro...resulta que es el bar de mi familia de toda la vida, todos trabajaban allí, el dueño era mi abuelo....que gracioso todo...QUIEN HUBIERE NACIDO ANTES!!...AJAJAJAJA...según iba leyendo, Pepe describía todo aquello más y más...y bueno...al final acaban peleados...pero vamos, se lo recomiendo a todo el mundo, los juegos son duros de roer, pero tampoco es imposible meterles mano...
Bueno pues yo creo que Pepe Franco se confundió en el título del libro...creo que ya tiene mas de 52 amantes...

Un abrazo..espero que os guste lo que os comparto...un cachito de mi.

----------


## MJJMarkos

No me matéis, quizás sea por mi predilección por Pepe.

Pero libros de Ascanio, Juan o Pepe, siempre que sean cogidos con perspectiva objetiva de lo que uno puede o no puede hacer, son siempre recomendables. Si alguna vez dije lo contrario, siento desdecirme.

Son libros que dejan semillas, pepitas de oro, y que cuando los relees dices "leches, si estaba aquí!". El tema está en la madurez del aprendiz. No en su madurez mágica, sino en su madurez al afrontar cualquier estudio de cualquier cosa. Si el que lo va a leer sabe que técnicamente ese libro es complejo, que aún no tiene nivel, y que hasta que no lo tenga, no puede hacer más que aprender en otros libros y ensayar lo que lee en ese... bienvenido sea! Porque se empapará de lo más importante en Magia. Aprenderá MAGIA.

Si por el contrario el aprendiz es de los de "tu dime como va que yo lo intento", o es un "busca juegos", o se amedranta con facilidad, pues que no lo compre.

Pero para mi gusto, estos libros son como las conferencias de Ascanio: te deja la semilla en el cerebro y estás perdido. Luego encima cuando lo lees de nuevo, siempre sacas cosas nuevas.

Como además es una Magia personal, te enseña una concepción, un modo de ver la Magia. No es sólo una colección de recetas de juegos, en esos libros suele haber mucho más.

Yo creo que hay libros con los que se aprende juegos, otros técnicas, y otros Magia. Y no son lo mismo. Pero siempre tiraré por los que se pueda aprender Magia primero, con independencia de la técnica.

EDITO: Vale, acabo de leer tus respuestas y las del resto del hilo, simplemente al principio miré el primer hilo. Soy de la opinión de Alexander, pero veo que también coincido cuando he visto sus respuestas en el hilo: este no es tu libro.

PD: Empiezo a preocuparme cuando coincido con S. Alexander... ¿qué me está pasando? xD Es una broma!!! Que nadie se ofenda.

----------

